# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Jeugdreuma - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Jeugdreuma*

Jeugdreuma kan worden onderverdeeld in drie categorieën. De overeenkomst tussen deze drie is dat gewrichten onstoken zijn. 

Oligo-articulaire jeugdreuma
Bij deze reuma zijn er maximaal 4 gewrichten tegelijk ontstoken. Vaak zijn dat de wat grotere gewrichten zoals knie, elleboog en enkel. Bij de meeste kinderen komt de reuma niet meer terug als het genezen is. Deze kinderen houden er dan ook geen blijvende schade aan over. Er zijn echter ook kinderen die het wat minder treffen. Bij hen kan na een half jaar juist de onstekingen zich uitbreiden naar meerdere gewrichten. 

Poly-articulaire jeugdreuma
Bij deze reuma zijn er 5 of meer gewrichten tegelijk ontstoken. Naast de grotere gewrichten zijn ook de kleiner gewrichten aangetast. Bij elke kind verloopt de ziekte verschillend. De één houdt er blijvende schade aan de gewrichten aan over en de ander niet.

Systemische jeugdreuma
Naast dat gewrichten onstoken zijn, zijn er ook organen die ontstoken zijn. Je kunt dan denken aan het longvlies, het hartzakje, de lymfeklieren, de lever en de milt. 


*Oorzaak*
Het is nog onduidelijk hoe jeugdreuma kan ontstaan. Wel is er een vermoeden dat het afweersysteem niet goed meer werkt. Het kan zijn dat de goede cellen uit het eigen lichaam worden afgebroken naast de cellen die buiten het lichaam binnenkomen. Het gevolg hiervan kunnen ontstekingen zijn. 


*Onderzoek*
De pijn die je kind heeft kan worden vermeden door de handeling niet te doen die de pijn veroorzaakt. Zo kan je kind bijvoorbeeld weer gaan kruipen of zich zittend voortbewegen als het lopen pijn doet. Hierdoor kun je al merken dat er iets met je kind aan de hand is. Daarnaast kan je kind koorts hebben en vermoeid zijn. Wanneer je dan bij de arts komt zal deze verschillende onderzoeken willen laten doen om jeugdreuma te kunnen vaststellen. Zo wordt het hele lichaam en het bloed onderzocht. Via een röntgenfoto kan er bekeken worden of er schade aan de gewrichten zijn. Als dit zo is is het geen reuma. 


*Risico's*
Het kan zijn dat de medicatie niet goed aanslaat bij je kind. Dan kan je kind een groeiachterstand krijgen of zelfs beschadigde gewrichten eraan overhouden.

Het gebruik van pretnison kan ervoor zorgen dat er osteoporose kan ontstaan. Dit is botonkalking.


*Behandeling*
Het is raadzaam dat je kind voldoende calcium binnenkrijgt om osteoporose tegen te gaan. Ook kan voldoende beweging kan de kans op osteoporose verminderen. Verder kan de arts meten hoeveel calcium in de botten zit. Als het te weinig is kan dit verholpen worden met mediactie.

Voldoende beweging is dus goed. Zo is zwemmen en fietsen goed om te doen. Contactsporten zijn af te raden. Aan de andere kant heeft je kind ook rustmomenten nodig. Het beste is om beweging en rust met elkaar af te wisselen. Gezonde voeding en op gewicht blijven is positief tegen reuma. Je zou met een diëtist kunnen kijken welke voeding goed is en welke niet.

Tegen de ontstekingen kunnen medicatie gebruikt worden. Dat kan via een injectie of in de vorm van een pil of drankje. Via een injectie zijn de bijwerkingen minder. Verschillende medicatie kunnen gecombineerd worden, zoals eenvoudige pijnstillers, ontstekingsremmende pijnstillers, klassieke ontstekingsremmers en biologische ontstekingsremmers. Hoe de combinatie is hangt af van de ernst van de ziekte. 

Aanpassingen en hulpmiddelen kunnen de pijn ook verlichten. Wanneer je kind bijvoorbeeld moeite heeft met schrijven, kan dat met een hulpmiddel minder moeilijk gaan. Een ergotherapeut, een fysiotherapeut en een podotherapeut kunnen daarbij hulp bieden.


*Link bij dit artikel*
reumafonds.nl

----------

